# FireWire ist zu langsam



## JSchreiber (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein großes Problem mit externen FireWire-Platten (IDE-Platte in einem Combo FireWire USB/2 Gehäuse) an verschiedensten WinXP Rechnern (SP1 ist installiert).

Bei den Übertragungsraten komme ich nie über 23 MB pro Sec. (Möglich sollten eigentlich 50 MB pro Sec. sein )

Tatsächlich sackt die Geschwindigkeit auch oft bis auf 8 MB pro Sec. ab.

Da dies an verschiedenen Rechnern auftritt, weiß ich nicht wo ich mit der Suche anfangen soll ?!

Controller, IRQ´s, Festplatten, Gehäuse ?!

Wäre toll wenn jemand der schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Problem hat
mir ein paar Tipps geben könnte 

Dringend !

Gru0 Jörn


----------



## Tim C. (4. Februar 2004)

Eventuell liegt es gar nicht an der externen Platte sondern an zu langsamen Gegenstellen in den jeweiligen PCs ?
Wenn du z.B. eine interne Platte an einem IDE Strang mit einem CD-ROM betreibst, kann es sein, dass die Platte nicht im (evtl. durchaus unterstützten) Ultra-DMA Modus läuft und somit nicht so schnell läuft, wie sie eigentlich sollte.

Wäre so etwas möglich, oder kannst du das absolut ausschließen ?


----------



## JSchreiber (4. Februar 2004)

Ich denke das kann ich ausschließen ... 

zum Einen habe ich die Festplattengeschwindigkeiten gemessen .. diese liegen weit über dem der FireWire Ports... und auch bei Kopiervorgängen an den IDE Platten geht das um ein vielfaches schneller als áuf die FireWire Platte ... dh. für mich, daß das Nadelöhr nicht die Festplatten oder CD-Rom Laufwerke sein können .. 

(außerdem ist es an verschiedenen Rechnern ebenso langsam)

Ich habe auch keine Konflikte bei den Karten oder im System ... selbst wenn ich alle Karten außer der VGA und der FireWire Karte ausbaue, wird die Übertragung nicht bzw. nur unmerklich schneller .... 

Ich wäre ja schon zufrieden, wenn ich die 30 MB/sec. Grenze überschreiten könnte ... aber ich weiß halt nicht wie .....


----------



## fluessig (5. Februar 2004)

Also vielleicht nennst du uns mal welche Platten du verwendest. Bei Platten mit 7200 rpm sind 30 MB/s durchaus die Obergrenze - in die 40 - 50 MB/s kommst du nur mit mehr Umdrehungen. 

Das sind keine Erfahrungswerte, das hab ich den Leistungsmessungen beim Festplattentest in der aktuellen ct entnommen.

Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen was für einen FWController du benutzt. Die Schnittstelle selbst muss nicht das Nadelöhr sein. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben aktuelle Controller eine übertragungsrate von 400MBit/s - also 50 MB/s. Ältere Geräte bieten aber nicht zum Teil nur 100 bzw 200MBit/s (12,5 bzw 25MB/s). Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran.


----------



## fluessig (5. Februar 2004)

Achja und dann spielt auch noch eine Rolle wie fragmentiert der Inhalt auf deiner Platte ist. Auch ob du viele kleine Dateien oder wenige große speicherst.


----------



## CrytopX (8. Februar 2004)

*Problem Gehäuseschnittstelle*

Noch ein Tip.
Wende Dich mal an den Hersteller des Gehäuses.
Bei mir lag es nicht an der Platte oder den Kabeln,
sondern am Interface der externen Platte.
Hatte zwar ne nagelneue 7200 Platte, doch die
Schnittstelle hatte die besten Tage schon lange hinter sich.


----------

